# How can I easily convert a french door in my apartment into a normal bedroom door?



## bobbyray (Sep 17, 2010)

This is a little bit of an odd question, but I live in NYC and the apartment we live in has a study that we are planning to use as a bedroom. The only problem is that the doors are french style (with 15 small windows) and we obviously would like to have privacy in the bedroom. Any ideas to seal off the windows or any other solutions to turn them into "normal" doors? We live in an apartment building so we are not going to uninstall the doors and put in regular ones. How do I cover up the windows?

http://www.exteriorfrenchdoorshop.info/images/Exterior French Doors-3.jpg

This is sort of what they look like


----------



## budro (Sep 18, 2010)

a glass company should be able to, or send you to someone, who can install a frosted tint over the glass. it can be removed with a scraper and chemical to help dissolve it later. i used this once in a hospital i was remodeling and it worked perfect. it looked like the glass came frosted. the neat thing is it can be removed when you leave or the landlord might want it left if the privacy it gives is desirable to the new tenant. be sure to check with your landlord for permission. thanks, budro


----------



## profenx (Oct 10, 2010)

why not just leave it? I think french doors are nice. Put up a curtain with high placed rod inside the room and you have your privacy!  just place the rods so they are beyond the width of the door. Put some grommet panelling on it and baam! you have yourself a nice bedroom. Make sure the panels are 3x the width of the door. it'll look nicer that way. Maybe add plantation shutters to the doors. Then you can have sheer panels 

Maybe you don't like curtains huh? I guess they sell glass paint that can be taken off. You can paint them and put different paint over for designs or something. I think they come off, but not sure how much work it will be.


----------



## Albert_23 (Oct 12, 2010)

Inform your landlord for the added bedroom usage.


----------

